

Nobody Knows What Running Looks Like - dnetesn
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/10/nobody-knows-what-running-looks-like/381171/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Nobody+Knows+What+Running+Looks+Li...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Nobody+Knows+What+Running+Looks+Like#!/story/forever/0/Nobody%20Knows%20What%20Running%20Looks%20Like)

